

Must-Haves in Entrepreneur’s Proposals to Raise Funding for Projects - redhatter
http://www.entrepreneurs.my/wilson-in-washington-4-must-haves-in-entrepreneurs-proposals-to-raise-funding-for-projects/

======
thomasnext
Only four must-haves? Yikes.

He missed the ones about understanding your prior failures and not being
afraid to say "I dont know"

~~~
cerventus
good point but I think it was Slava Robin, the founder and CEO of
Indiegogo.com's 4 points

------
bousquetcm
Is it just me or is there no styling on this page with the share bar
overlapping text?

~~~
cerventus
looks okay for me.

------
jMoriarty
simple and straight but i only find the last paragraph meaningful.

Just to add on , aim to create value, the money will eventually flow in.

